# to all fixie hipsters



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

they have this thing called a freewheel.

it lets your bike coast when you're not pedaling.

and there are these things called hand brakes.

the disc kind stop your bike fast, reliably, and safely.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I didn't understand the fixie hipster thing because I live in Vegas and its either spandex wearing roadies or MTBers. But I'm in SF for the week and it has to be the epicenter of the tight jeans wearing, shirt two sizes too small, vans and a fixie. Damn kids, its a bike, not a culture!

But at least they're riding bikes, its all for a good cause.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

What's the matter, did a hipster pee in your wheaties this morning?


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> What's the matter, did a hipster pee in your wheaties this morning?


nah, i prefer pee in my coffee.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

start reading the bikesnobnyc blog. thoroughly anti fixie.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> start reading the bikesnobnyc blog. thoroughly anti fixie.


i love that blog.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't like coasting on all my bikes, but I do have brakes on them, even though they never get used.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.latfh.com/


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*ignore them and they'll go away*

Don't worry, they are not mountain biking and at least they are on bikes. I tend to assume that most of the angry at hipsters posts on this forum stems from the fact that their color matched bikes really out did all of the blinged out, color matched and perfectly clean bikes that used to be the domain of the guys and girls on these forums.



eat_dirt said:


> they have this thing called a freewheel.
> 
> it lets your bike coast when you're not pedaling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superbike373 (Dec 2, 2005)

You shun gears. They shun brakes and a free wheel! Skids with brakes just arent the same. You just dont get it. Fixies are cool! Fun too! You should try it. Now pull your chamois out your crack and go ride! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Wait a second... adolescents/ young adults in generally liberal minded population centers such as the bay area of Kalifornia are doing strange things... sounds pretty normal to me. What's surprising to me is that bike riders don't like how other bike riders are using their particular style of bike. Get over it, who's next on the list to be attacked the "beach cruiser syndacate"?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Recumbents.



Norris_Hanna said:


> Wait a second... adolescents/ young adults in generally liberal minded population centers such as the bay area of Kalifornia are doing strange things... sounds pretty normal to me. What's surprising to me is that bike riders don't like how other bike riders are using their particular style of bike. Get over it, who's next on the list to be attacked the "beach cruiser syndacate"?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

umarth said:


> Don't worry, they are not mountain biking...


Aren't I?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

If you think fixie riding is strange, you shoulda seen Market St today. When I woke up this morning I wasn't expecting to see a guy in a leather thong, chains and heels walking down the street. Actually there were are lot of fixies there for the gay pride parade...... Hmmm....... And I thought SS'ers were supposed to be the gay ones. 



Norris_Hanna said:


> Wait a second... adolescents/ young adults in generally liberal minded population centers such as the bay area of Kalifornia are doing strange things... sounds pretty normal to me. What's surprising to me is that bike riders don't like how other bike riders are using their particular style of bike. Get over it, who's next on the list to be attacked the "beach cruiser syndacate"?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you a hipster riding a fixed gear with no brakes that enjoys Pabst because it is ironic?



chumbox said:


> Aren't I?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*beach cruiser syndicate*

That's funny. The worse ones are the Darn people using coaster brakes.
I enjoy a fixed gear ride. Not for hipster fasion but for training on that perfect circle man. I would wear lycra on a fixie too(ouch.) Then when you go mountain biking the guys wonder why you never stop pedaling.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

umarth said:


> Are you a hipster riding a fixed gear with no brakes that enjoys Pabst because it is ironic?


I have tight black girls jeans so I guess you got me... I only ride MTB so I can post on this forum.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

big_slacker said:


> If you think fixie riding is strange, you shoulda seen Market St today. When I woke up this morning I wasn't expecting to see a guy in a leather thong, chains and heels walking down the street. Actually there were are lot of fixies there for the gay pride parade...... Hmmm....... And I thought SS'ers were supposed to be the gay ones.


Everyone knows fixies are waaay gayer than SS's. With a fixie you don't have to spend any money on brakes, that leaves more money for leather thongs, chains, and heels... duh.

Yeah but don't get me started on those damn beach cruiser guys with their board shorts and surfboard racks and all :madman:


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

how about upping your effort at trolling. 

strange...how judgemental groups of cyclists become.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

E ! said:


> ...wear lycra on a fixie too(ouch.)....


HA!...so do i...

...I've also been know to freeride in lycra 

it just feels so nice......really..it does....no chit....lycra RULES!

and it compliments my ink.....blargh!......


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> I didn't understand the fixie hipster thing because I live in Vegas and its either spandex wearing roadies or MTBers. But I'm in SF for the week and it has to be the epicenter of the tight jeans wearing, shirt two sizes too small, vans and a fixie. Damn kids, its a bike, not a culture!
> 
> But at least they're riding bikes, its all for a good cause.


Not all fixie riders are like that. I commute to campus on mine with a brake and basketball shorts on... and a bookbag (not a man-purse). :thumbsup: Oh yea and CLIPLESS PEDALS!!! I'm just a badass like that.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

eat_dirt said:


> they have this thing called a freewheel.
> 
> it lets your bike coast when you're not pedaling.
> 
> ...


 Catch anything yet?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

umarth said:


> Are you a hipster riding a fixed gear with no brakes that enjoys Pabst because it is ironic?


How is PBR ironic?


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

This thread is infected with AIDS, Hep C, and rectal cancer.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> How is PBR ironic?


If I knew that I'd be a hipster. Keep up on your stereotypes... geez....


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the fixie idea .... but i would need to have brakes

No more fighting please we are all cyclists after all

Group hug aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

All fixed gear riders who possess common sense and/or self preservation employ at least a front brake. Give it a go if you can. It's a lot of fun. Also, please refrain from using the douche-chill inducing term "fixie". Frrrrrrunkis!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This is real fixed riding

I wouldn't ride a fixed wheel in the city, but I admire the skills of those who do. I regret that their lack of understanding of physics leads them to thinking that the ability to do long back wheel skids is the same as effective stopping.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

umarth said:


> Don't worry, they are not mountain biking and at least they are on bikes. I tend to assume that most of the angry at hipsters posts on this forum stems from the fact that their color matched bikes really out did all of the blinged out, color matched and perfectly clean bikes that used to be the domain of the guys and girls on these forums.


to explain.

a bike with near-roadie or CX tires like most hipsters ride (not the 100 pound tanks that are dutch bikes) gets up to some decent speed. pair that with an inexperienced, distracted, fashion conscious rider with no helmet trying to share the road and not being able to execute a safe "oh ****" stop... sure, this is more of an inexperienced rider *****ing, but it takes a lot more skill to ride a true fixie safely. if you want to be honest about it, set up right it's a track bicycle off of the track.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> How is PBR ironic?


i still don't understand this whole hipster obsession with being ironic (sic)...partially because they're totally mis-using the term "ironic" and partially because they don't really do anything cool; they do it all to be dorky.

it's not "ironic" to grow a beard, ride a fixie, dress like a hobo, or drink PBR...it's (sadly) ironic when a fireman's house burns down, it's ironic when a car mechanic drops a transmission on the road, it's ironic when the star high school quarterback is relegated to the position of "mascot" in college...it's just plain dorky to be a hipster.


----------



## DIrtyDave (Jun 26, 2009)

Norris_Hanna said:


> Yeah but don't get me started on those damn beach cruiser guys with their board shorts and surfboard racks and all :madman:


Who, us?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

bucksaw87 said:


> i still don't understand this whole hipster obsession with being ironic (sic)...partially because they're totally mis-using the term "ironic" and partially because they don't really do anything cool; they do it all to be dorky.
> 
> it's not "ironic" to grow a beard, ride a fixie, dress like a hobo, or drink PBR...it's (sadly) ironic when a fireman's house burns down, it's ironic when a car mechanic drops a transmission on the road, it's ironic when the star high school quarterback is relegated to the position of "mascot" in college...it's just plain dorky to be a hipster.


Exactly..

It's like rain on your wedding day, It's a free ride when you've already paid, It's the good advice that you just didn't take.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny - At NAHBS almost everyone there looked like they got off the Hipster bus.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I have no problems with hipsters unless they're involved in that moronic "Critical Mass" crap that shuts down traffic and generally pisses everyone off.

I'm a fixed rider, BTW (road, not mtn). I love it. Oh, I do have a front brake. Very necessary, IMO.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

nachomc said:


> Exactly..
> 
> It's like rain on your wedding day, It's a free ride when you've already paid, It's the good advice that you just didn't take.


Those aren't irony, either... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Morissettian Irony


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

johnnypecans said:


> Those aren't irony, either... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Morissettian Irony


Here look up this one http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=party+pooper


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

*to all you people with green bikes*

they have this thing called black rustoleum

it lets your bike absorb all the visible spectrum of light

and there are these things called powder coaters.

the metallic black is fast, reliably, and safe.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

*to all you people with green bikes*

jittery double post


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

DIrtyDave said:


> Who, us?


Any relation to the notorious Three Speed Gear Syndicate?


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

johnnypecans said:


> Those aren't irony, either... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Morissettian Irony


The song is definitely ironic...don't you think?


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

johnnypecans said:


> Those aren't irony, either... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Morissettian Irony


yeah, because urbandictionary is the prime authority of the English language


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I ride my fixie in khaki pants with an ankle clip. I think I fail the hipster test. But I do drink PBR occasionally, when it's a buck a pint. That's not irony, that's cheap.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> yeah, because urbandictionary is the prime authority of the English language


In a way it is, since it is a living language (unlike french) where the users define and create the words.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

bucksaw87 said:


> yeah, because urbandictionary is the prime authority of the English language


That may or may not be true, but we should all be able to agree that rain on your wedding day isn't irony.


----------



## MudInMyEars (Apr 4, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> That may or may not be true, but we should all be able to agree that rain on your wedding day isn't irony.


No, that would be a bummer.

Kinda like this thread.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

MudInMyEars said:


> No, that would be a bummer.
> 
> Kinda like this thread.


I know! Isn't it soo ironic!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha. I kinda liked the thread.



MudInMyEars said:


> No, that would be a bummer.
> 
> Kinda like this thread.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*lol*



bucksaw87 said:


> http://www.latfh.com/


I LOL-ed all over myself.......


----------



## emwarble (Aug 6, 2006)

I ride a fixed gear mountain bike in the city with a front disk brake, baggy shorts, and wear a helmet. The hipsters think I'm the odd ball and give me strange looks. Then I get them drunk off PBR and Old Crow whiskey.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

~gomez~ said:


> they have this thing called black rustoleum
> 
> it lets your bike absorb all the visible spectrum of light
> 
> ...


 I wrote a blog about a green hipster bike. Notice the PBR?


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

nachomc said:


> Here look up this one http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=party+pooper


I totally missed that, this may be appropriate for me http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=over+your+head



bucksaw87 said:


> yeah, because urbandictionary is the prime authority of the English language


First thing that popped up on google when I wanted a source, but feel free to look up the definition of irony in the reference of your choice and prove me wrong...


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

johnnypecans said:


> I totally missed that, this may be appropriate for me http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=over+your+head
> 
> First thing that popped up on google when I wanted a source, but feel free to look up the definition of irony in the reference of your choice and prove me wrong...


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/irony or more specifically http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ironic


dictionary.com said:


> 3. coincidental; unexpected: It was ironic that I was seated next to my ex-husband at the dinner.


in any event, i still fail to see how mustaches, fixies, and PBR are ironic.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh come on brad, your conversion is so not _fixie_.

Joking....I've got my 24" DJ, my 29er, and I'm collecting parts to build up an old GT triple triangle track bike.

I think fixed gear riding is great conditioning, awesome for bar hopping, and more theft resistant in urban areas. Not a bad bike to have in one's fleet.

As far as the sub culture involved, I think it's just best to show-me school the hipsters and ride better without the tight black pants, keys on the belt loop, stupid tattoos, and straightened hair. Nothings cooler than being the anti hipster while still being able to outride the people riding the cliche.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

if I don't fit in my sister's pants, then I am not a hipster?
What if I move my hips all sensual n' s h it? then, am I a hipster?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

CHUM said:


> HA!...so do i...
> 
> ...I've also been know to freeride in lycra
> 
> it just feels so nice......really..it does....no chit....lycra *wool* RULES!


For you, I have corrected!


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

eat_dirt said:


> they have this thing called a freewheel.
> 
> it lets your bike coast when you're not pedaling.
> 
> ...


The best part about this thread is that it is in the SS forum.

Have you not heard about gears? or maybe even suspension?

I am not knocking SS since I have one and like it, but I also have a fixie commuter that was dirt cheap, reliable and it is enjoyable to ride. Guess what I even have some old vans.     Gasp!!! but no skinny jeans thankfully. Just some Levi's.

On the other hand and I also have a 6inch bike and a beach cruiser..  not a beach cruiser. I do not feel the need to ride my mtb bikes to the store or to work, and I do not own a true road bike.

I am not sure what the deal is, people complaining about others riding different bikes. Your suspension desing sucks!!! Your wheels only have 24 POE, your bike was made in Taiwan.! Your tires are too heavy and you do not have an adjustable seatpost. Too many wanna be outlooks in here. I am no pro but man, I try not to put others down either.

Get over all of it and ride what you want to as others do and will.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

You know the hardest part about riding a fixed gear?









































Telling your dad that you're gay.




Of course that's just a joke. Live and let live.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

ctaggart said:


> You know the hardest part about riding a fixed speed?


 Okay, I am officially high-jacking this thread. Lets all figure out what ctaggart meant by a "fixed speed".

1) a bicycle that has been neutered
2) a bike that once you reach a pre-determined speed, stays at that speed forever
3) a bike that had a broken speed but is now repaired

Anyone else?


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

aka brad said:



> Okay, I am officially high-jacking this thread. Lets all figure out what ctaggart meant by a "fixed speed".
> 
> 1) a bicycle that has been neutered
> 2) a bike that once you reach a pre-determined speed, stays at that speed forever
> ...


Terminology error on my part. I forgot to have my mom proofread this before posting.
With your logic, what would you call a "21 speed?" You should call up all manufacturers of 21 speeds and tell them that their bicycles are actually capable of traveling at more than only 21 speeds. Maybe call them 21 ratios? Pretty catchy, eh?


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

ctaggart said:


> Terminology error on my part. I forgot to have my mom proofread this before posting.
> With your logic, what would you call a "21 speed?" You should call up all manufacturers of 21 speeds and tell them that their bicycles are actually capable of traveling at more than only 21 speeds. Maybe call them 21 ratios? Pretty catchy, eh?


but is it a "21 speed," really?

not all of those "speeds" are useful, because you wind up with chain cross--so it's more of a 17 speed.

and what about hammerschmidt? are those even "speeds?"

whoa...


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

ctaggart said:


> Terminology error on my part. I forgot to have my mom proofread this before posting.
> With your logic, what would you call a "21 speed?" You should call up all manufacturers of 21 speeds and tell them that their bicycles are actually capable of traveling at more than only 21 speeds. Maybe call them 21 ratios? Pretty catchy, eh?


 How about "choices", as in, "My bike has a 21 choice drivetrain". With a single speed bike, you would have a one choice bike.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

You're all mistaken.

PBR is iconic, NOT ironic.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

bucksaw87 said:


> in any event, i still fail to see how mustaches, fixies, and PBR are ironic.


your post = fail. Or awesome. Or both.


----------



## notyal (Feb 9, 2009)

For the first hipsters who wore skinny jeans, rode fixies, and drank PBR, it was hip and ironic because it was unique. Now it is cliche...and that in itself is ironic. Don't worry it won't be long until the next fad comes around and pisses you off.


----------



## Montrose Blur (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a mtb guy through and through, ride a Cannondale Synapse road bike to keep in good shape and help me climb. But recently I built a fixed gear, with brakes, just for fun and use it to commute 5 miles each way to work, mostly flat and I bring it to the beach, but I do think the sub culture is kind of lame.


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

There are no specific ironies with the hipsters. Their whole state of being is ironic in the sense that their "hipster" moniker implies that they are indeed hip, which they are oh-so-not. 

PBR in and of itself is neither hip nor ironic, but if a hipster drinks PBR because it's hip, the irony is that neither the hipster nor the beer are hip.


Yeah, I don't get it either.


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just a question for the people who do ride fixed gear. I've seen some say that its fun. How is it less or more fun than riding a ss. I have nothing against fixed gear or their riders I am just wondering why its so great?


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

One less car on the road is the good thing, the Capri's are the bad thing.


----------



## pewthers (Jul 7, 2009)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> Just a question for the people who do ride fixed gear. I've seen some say that its fun. How is it less or more fun than riding a ss. I have nothing against fixed gear or their riders I am just wondering why its so great?


When you can't coast you have a new set of challenges regarding obstacles. Some people say that they feel more connected with their bike but I don't know about all of that. I rode fixed gear (on and off road; raced cyclocross fixed) when I lived in Nebraska because the terrain was relatively flat and riding fixed through flat, twisty trails added another challenge.
A couple of months after moving to LA I got a job at Euro Asia Imports (fixed gear central) and stopped riding them all together because a 16 mile commute that is uphill one way and downhill the other means your compromise gear is miserable for doing either. With my single speed could at least coast downhill. I really don't understand why fixed gears are so popular in hilly cities like LA and SF, I see kids walking their bikes up hills in my neighborhood and I feel bad for them because it doesn't look like fun.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> Just a question for the people who do ride fixed gear. I've seen some say that its fun. How is it less or more fun than riding a ss. I have nothing against fixed gear or their riders I am just wondering why its so great?


the only reason i've ever gotten is because it makes you feel more connected with the bike, whatever that means.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

bucksaw87 said:


> the only reason i've ever gotten is because it makes you feel more connected with the bike, whatever that means.


Do you ride regular SS enough to understand _that_ level of feeling "more connected with the bike", as in your pedal stroke always does the same thing and as the trail heads uphill you simply compensate by doing the same thing with more effort? If you understand that part, the next will make more sense:

The extra level of connectedness with a fixie adds is that not only do you pedal forwards to go forwards, you resist pedaling to slow down. You can't get more connected than that.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I play the drums and this discussion popped in my head when I was tearing down my kit yesterday:

The mentality behind playing a Single bass pedal over doubles is, in my opinion, just like the FG mentality. Sure, it's more difficult, it takes more sauce to throw doubles/triples, but when you can roll beats off a single and master it, I feel like that's what it's like for the guys on fixed who ride these bikes exclusively and with bravado.


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo! said:


> I play the drums and this discussion popped in my head when I was tearing down my kit yesterday:
> 
> The mentality behind playing a Single bass pedal over doubles is, in my opinion, just like the FG mentality. Sure, it's more difficult, it takes more sauce to throw doubles/triples, but when you can roll beats off a single and master it, I feel like that's what it's like for the guys on fixed who ride these bikes exclusively and with bravado.


Good way to put it. Thanks everyone for answering my question


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

cant we all just get along. come in and free your mind.
http://undergroundvelo.blogspot.com/


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

i think fixies are pretty sick but this video is funny 




also here is a video thats pretty sick. 





i think if fixies like lowrider cars. no need to have them but they look pretty cool.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

danwrzesinski said:


> i think if fixies like lowrider cars. no need to have them but they look pretty cool.


you do know lowriders are for guys who cant get it up.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

eat_dirt said:


> they have this thing called a freewheel.
> 
> it lets your bike coast when you're not pedaling.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then we would miss out on such spectacular events like the one last summer when some guy lost control of his brake-less fixie going down the hill towards the main intersection in downtown Blacksburg and put himself and his bike though the plate glass window of Moe's Burrito Shop.

He taco'd his from wheel in the process.


----------



## notyal (Feb 9, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Yeah, but then we would miss out on such spectacular events like the one last summer when some guy lost control of his brake-less fixie going down the hill towards the main intersection in downtown Blacksburg and put himself and his bike though the plate glass window of Moe's Burrito Shop.
> 
> He taco'd his from wheel in the process.


That's great. This story has it all: Action, comedy, irony, tacos...


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Wellllllll this girl loves her mtn bikes, her road bikes and her touring, and she is totally dying to get her grubby hands on her new fixie, it should be coming home in the next couple of days. I think I need to name it.

I love bikes. All of them. They are like... cool... ya know? :thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

notyal said:


> That's great. This story has it all: Action, comedy, irony, tacos...


I laughed! I cried! It was better than _Cats_!


----------



## Electric Vindaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Yeah, but then we would miss out on such spectacular events like the one last summer when some guy lost control of his brake-less fixie going down the hill towards the main intersection in downtown Blacksburg and put himself and his bike though the plate glass window of Moe's Burrito Shop.
> 
> He taco'd his from wheel in the process.


Or my witnessing a few days ago of a fixed-gear hipster colliding with a BMXer, both riding on the sidewalk no less. The denim-capri sporting hipster seemed to have gotten the worst of fall even though the BMX bike and rider were both half his size.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Yeah, but then we would miss out on such spectacular events like the one last summer when some guy lost control of his brake-less fixie going down the hill towards the main intersection in downtown Blacksburg and put himself and his bike though the plate glass window of Moe's Burrito Shop.
> 
> He taco'd his from wheel in the process.


Did my undergrad at VT. Where is Moe's? We didn't have it when I lived there. I can't imagine a single hill in that town that would cause you to lose control.

How many hipsters does it take to screw in a light bulb?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Psssh!! You don't know!? (said in your most condescending tone)


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> Did my undergrad at VT. Where is Moe's? We didn't have it when I lived there. I can't imagine a single hill in that town that would cause you to lose control.


Its on the corner of N. Main and College Ave, across the street from Sharky's (corner of the block that the Lyric is on). It's only been there for about a year or two. I assume he was coming south on N Main. There is a small hill on N Main that goes from the University Mall down to the intersection of College Ave. It does not take much of a hill to lose it on a fixie if you have no brakes and the pedals get away from you (either by accident or from intentionally coasting). I've seen some guy(s) riding down hills like this a few times in the past few years, I assumed intentionally. Could be the same guy. Doubt he does it anymore.

Of course, most of the time I see a hipster with his or her fixie, (always downtown or on campus) they are not riding it, just pushing it along, smoking their hand-rolled cigarette, right pant leg perfectly rolled up, messenger bag etc. The bike is just some prop to go with the costume. Even when there is no bike in site because it is February and they haven't riding the thing in 4 months (ironically, the 1970's Schwinn-10-speed-turned-fixies are the first to disappear from the commuter bikes racks once the weather gets cold), they still rock the rolled up pant leg.

Otherwise, they just leave them on display outside Bollo's, a coffee shop with crappiest and most expensive coffee in this end of VA, staffed by, you guessed it, (mostly) rude hipsters who actually believe the coffee they sell does not taste like it has been sitting around since the day before (in all fairness, the baked goods are top notch).


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ride whatever bike you like, dress how you like (your the one that has to deal with others judgments). But please for god sakes quit adopting my fav cheap beer. Pre- hipster PBR was only for broke ******** like me, now that others like it, the pricing is going up. But at least Now PBR sponsors alot of races in my area, so what am i going to do ???


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

kapusta said:


> Its on the corner of N. Main and College Ave, across the street from Sharky's (corner of the block that the Lyric is on). It's only been there for about a year or two. I assume he was coming south on N Main. There is a small hill on N Main that goes from the University Mall down to the intersection of College Ave. It does not take much of a hill to lose it on a fixie if you have no brakes and the pedals get away from you (either by accident or from intentionally coasting). I've seen some guy(s) riding down hills like this a few times in the past few years, I assumed intentionally. Could be the same guy. Doubt he does it anymore.
> 
> Of course, most of the time I see a hipster with his or her fixie, (always downtown or on campus) they are not riding it, just pushing it along, smoking their hand-rolled cigarette, right pant leg perfectly rolled up, messenger bag etc. The bike is just some prop to go with the costume. Even when there is no bike in site because it is February and they haven't riding the thing in 4 months (ironically, the 1970's Schwinn-10-speed-turned-fixies are the first to disappear from the commuter bikes racks once the weather gets cold), they still rock the rolled up pant leg.
> 
> Otherwise, they just leave them on display outside Bollo's, a coffee shop with crappiest and most expensive coffee in this end of VA, staffed by, you guessed it, (mostly) rude hipsters who actually believe the coffee they sell does not taste like it has been sitting around since the day before (in all fairness, the baked goods are top notch).


Sounds like the 'burg has changed a bit since I was there, got my papers in '92. I could see some brakeless douche losing it on that little hill and freaking out when the light at the bottom turned red. Is HokieSpokes still in that little strip of shops on the hill? And didn't EastCoasters move further out, no longer in the old service station? Sounds like this Moe's place is near where the donut shop was, forget the name, damn good donuts though. Is the hotdog joint (Steve's?) still on that block? Assume The Cellar is still rockin....


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

> Sounds like the 'burg has changed a bit since I was there, got my papers in '92. I could see some brakeless douche losing it on that little hill and freaking out when the light at the bottom turned red.





> Is HokieSpokes still in that little strip of shops on the hill?


Unfortunately, yes. That guy is such a slimey crooked SOB, It amazes my he is still there. I can't really go back since I called him an @sshole and told him to go fu#k off.



> And didn't EastCoasters move further out, no longer in the old service station?


Yep.



> Sounds like this Moe's place is near where the donut shop was, forget the name, damn good donuts though


.

I think so.



> Is the hotdog joint (Steve's?) still on that block?


I don't think so.



> Assume The Cellar is still rockin..


.

Yeah. I really like that place. For the most part I'm not too crazy about any of the places downtown (being 42 years old) but I do really like the folks at the cellar and its where we go out to eat 2/3 of the time. I like having a beer there or at the Rivermill.


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

At the age of 40 I just built my first fixie I've been riding it for a few months now, love it, and I know absolutely nothing about the whole fixie culture, and couldn't care less. Riding a fixie/track bike actually makes road riding fun again, IMO.


----------

